# Corner post dovetails - technique problem?



## jonlan (Dec 21, 2015)

I recently bought an Incra LS positioner router system and have been very happy wth it. After trying many other joinery options on the Incra I decided to try out corner post dovetails. Things were going well until I had to cut the dovetail grooves down the length of an 8 inch board. Im running into two problems…

1 - The bit grabs the edge of the board. Each time I start pushing through to cut the groove the bit grabs the board, sometimes quite violently. It sort of scared me the first couple of times it did it. If I go super slow, it helps, but it still grabs. Is there something I could do to help with that?

2 - I just cant seem to get the grooves straight. I thought at first it was because saw dust was get bound up in the cutter about half way through the board so I started doing the cuts in smaller pieces where I'd back out to clear the dust, do another inch, and repeat until I got all the way through. The results are still off. So its almost like its still grabbing even when Im cutting the groove.

Couple of things I was thinking. Maybe the bit? Literally a brand new whiteside bit that has never been used before this and it works flawlessly when Im cutting the other end joints. Then I was thinking the speed of the router. The router is a Porter Cable 7518 and I have it on the second to lowest speed which seems to work well. Increasing the speed seems to make things worse.

Im at a bit of a loss. Any tips that might help me out here?


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

I have not used mine in a year but I suggest you view all the youtube videos that Incra has produced.
Perhaps you need somemthing to hold your board firm to the table while cutting your grooves.
Good luck


----------

